
Donald Knuth – Fun with Binary Decision Diagrams (2008) [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQE21efsf7Y
======
reidjs
Don’t have the attention span to watch the whole video right now, but I love
that now with youtube and people posting lectures online I can come back to it
later. Thanks for posting!

------
gmiller123456
They've posted a whole bunch of Knuth videos on their channel in the past
couple of weeks [1]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/user/stanfordonline/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/stanfordonline/videos)

